# Help choosing lens for Nikon FM2n



## Gallotti (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, 


I just bought my first film camera, a Nikon FM2-N. But it just came with the body. I wish you could help me choosing suitable lens. 
I've been reading a lot about lenses, since I had no knowledge beforehand (my current camera is a Sony RX-100 with fixed lens), but remains very difficult to decide because there are dozens of models. 
From what I read, the recommendations are mostly for 50mm lens, but as I said before, my current camera is a RX-100 which has 35mm equivalent lens and one its major negative points if the lack of zoom. Despite having bought that film camera to deepen my knowledge in photography, I intend to use both camera and do not know when I will buy my next lenses, then some zoom would be ideal, but I do not know whether they are good and fit my budget. 
My budget is about $ 50 to $ 100, I'm a poor student :blushing:

Thanks in advance!:heart:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2014)

A trio of a 28mm, 50mm and 135mm primes will go a long way. You can also keep an eye out for a good-condition 'street-sweeper' 24-120mm f/3.5-5.6 D lens.

Just about any lens Nikon has made, with the exception of the current line of G-class lenses, will work on it.  As a general rule, the D-series lenses are better than the older Ai glass.  If budget is a huge issue, look into the E-series lenses.


----------



## compur (Feb 23, 2014)

I suggest prime lenses, that is, fixed focal lengths such as 24,28,35,50, 85,105,135mm. Buy only Nikkor lenses. Your camera will accept Nikon AI, AIS and AF mount types but you only need the AI type for the FM3A.


----------



## Gallotti (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for the replies,
So do you think that is possible to get more than one lens with this budget?
What is the average price for one of these used lenses? I just looked at the Nikkon website the brand new AI manual focus 50mm are selling for 800 pounds, that scared me a little bit!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2014)

Gallotti said:


> Thank you for the replies,
> So do you think that is possible to get more than one lens with this budget?
> What is the average price for one of these used lenses? I just looked at the Nikkon website the brand new AI manual focus 50mm are selling for 800 pounds, that scared me a little bit!



There's gozillions of used Nikkors out there.  If, by $50 to $100 you mean US dollars, you'd be out-of-luck getting much in the way of Nikkor lenses.  Even 50-100 _pounds_ will probably net you just one good lens.

I'd start looking for a used 50/1.8 Ai.  Or the D version if you plan on getting into digital in the future.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 23, 2014)

With your budget get second party lenses to start.  That will get you going until you can swing Nikkors.

Vivitar primes were pretty good as I recall, especially those made by Kiron.  I have an old Sigma 80-200mm macro that I picked up at a thrift store that is a gem.  Tokina made/makes a good lens and there are plenty of others.

For your budget I'd look for the 50mm first and then look for the above mentioned 'street sweeper' range.

I'd also suggest that you pick up a patterson daylight tank and shoot B&W film for a while as even though the film may be a little more expensive you can develop it yourself for much less.   A scanner that will do 35mm negs are easy to come by as well.

good luck and good shooting


----------



## compur (Feb 23, 2014)

Gallotti said:


> Thank you for the replies,
> So do you think that is possible to get more than one lens with this budget?
> What is the average price for one of these used lenses? I just looked at the Nikkon website the brand new AI manual focus 50mm are selling for 800 pounds, that scared me a little bit!



I would say you could get 2 Nikkor AI lenses for around $100 if you haunt eBay. Say a 50/1.8 plus a 28/3.5 or 135/3.5.


----------



## Gallotti (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all again!

And once more I need your help, If is not too much to ask... :blushing:

I was searching on eBay and I found *Nikon 50mm f/1.8 D for &#8364;77* Used and &#8364;117 new (+~&#8364;20 postage)
On the local Irish online marketplace the only prime lens for a better price than above was an used *Nikon 50mm f/1.4 for &#8364;120* (but maybe is already sold)
And I found a bunch of used zoom lenses, I don't know why. Are they all bad?
Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 for &#8364;50 
Nikon  70-210mm f/4-5.6 for &#8364;50 
RMC Tokina 80-200mm f/4 for &#8364;65
Nikon 80-200mm f/4-5.6 for &#8364;75
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 for &#8364;90

Should I go for one of them, the common and easy to find 50/1.8 D or should I invest a little bit more for a 50/1.4?

Sorry if I'm being too annoying!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2014)

You will not be dissatisfied with that lens.  It's about the best lens you will ever be able to put on an FM2n.

For someone starting out, I'd be hard-pressed to find one single, good reason to get a 1.4 over the 1.8.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just to throw into the mx....my favorite lens when I had a Nikon was their 55mm macro. I've seen them sell for around $75 US.


----------



## compur (Feb 24, 2014)

Nikon "D" lenses are autofocus. They will work on your Nikon (focused manually of course) but you'd be paying for a feature the camera can't use and some find manually focusing an AF lens to be awkward and prone to focusing errors. 

Manual focus Nikkor AI 50/1.8 lenses sell for about $50 in the USA and are plentiful. I don't know about Europe.

There is nothing wrong with Nikkor zooms and, if you prefer a zoom, they would be an excellent choice.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2014)

compur said:


> Nikon "D" lenses are autofocus. They will work on the FM3A (focused manually of course) but you'd be paying for a feature the camera can't use and some find manually focusing an AF lens to be awkward and prone to focusing errors.
> 
> Manual focus Nikkor AI 50/1.8 lenses sell for about $50 in the USA and are plentiful. I don't know about Europe.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Nikkor zooms and, if you prefer a zoom, they would be an excellent choice.



I suggest still investing in D glass simply in case you get into a top-end film or mid-grade digital body you're not swapping old lenses for new just to get AF.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I suggest still investing in D glass simply in case you get into a top-end film or mid-grade digital body you're not swapping old lenses for new just to get AF.



Completely disagree because the manual focus feel of most af lenses leaves a lot to be desired. 

Its so easy to resell lenses on eBay these days there's no need to future proof your purchases. 

Spending more because u might upgrade is silly.

The only modern lenses worth considering are the high end zooms which don't have an ais equivalent.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2014)

djacobox372 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest still investing in D glass simply in case you get into a top-end film or mid-grade digital body you're not swapping old lenses for new just to get AF.
> ...



You don't get it, so I'll explain:

Instead of buying a low-end lens, then turning around and selling it because it doesn't do what you want it to do a year later is a waste.  Many people understand the economy of buying for the future, especially when they're smart about it and plan for it.  For example, how many members here at looking to add glass for their crop-sensor cameras but buy full-frame lenses because they know in a year or two they'll be buying a full-frame body?

Of course, if you never intend to get into digital, that's a different story.  That's why I used the phrase "in case"..... meaning "if your plans include......"

Instead of promulgating ONE possible course of action (the one YOU would take, and toss is out as the ONLY possibility), I'm merely suggesting the OP ponder the future and _make a choice based on what they intend to do._

Besides, do you really think someone who picks up a camera for the first time is going to suddenly say, "Ew... this is an AF-D lens, and I don't like the way the focus ring turns.  Can I get an Ai lens instead?"?


----------



## compur (Feb 25, 2014)

If you buy a "D" lens be sure to treat it gently as many of them use flimsy plastic construction which is prone to breakage of the barrels and filter rings, etc. Also some are prone to oil contamination of the aperture blades requiring a $175 charge from Nikon to repair and re-repair every few years.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gallotti said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just bought my first film camera, a Nikon FM2-N. But it just came with the body. I wish you could help me choosing suitable lens.
> ...



Here is the manual if you need one.....
http://www.cameramanuals.org/nikon_pdf/nikon_fm2.pdf


----------



## Gallotti (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. You were all very helpful!

Following your directions, now I'm looking for a second-hand 50mm f/1.8, Series E or AI.

I think they are the best I can have for the cheapest price right now.

Thanks again!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 25, 2014)

compur said:


> If you buy a "D" lens be sure to treat it gently as many of them use flimsy plastic construction which is prone to breakage of the barrels and filter rings, etc. Also some are prone to oil contamination of the aperture blades requiring a $175 charge from Nikon to repair and re-repair every few years.



News to me.  Where did you pick up this interesting little tibdit?


----------



## compur (Feb 25, 2014)

It's from my experience with these lenses and the many broken ones I see on eBay and elsewhere. It mostly affects the smaller primes but I've seen it on zooms as well. The 35/2 AF/AFD Nikkor problem with oily blades is well known. I have one of these lenses that Nikon fixed for me a few years ago and now it needs it again. I also have a 24/2.8 "D" with broken lens barrel/filter ring and I often see them on eBay in this condition too. They're just not very robust lenses and I don't treat my lenses rough at all. The earlier MF lenses are so much more rugged.

It's not just Nikon. Some other 1st and 2nd generation AF lenses have similar issues. Pentax for example. 

I am a big Nikon fan but, in my opinion, the most rugged 1st/2nd generation AF lensees were Minolta's Maxxum lenses.


----------

